# New Puppy Pictures!!!



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I have finally gotten around to taking some more pictures of my litter, I really should see if I can borrow the Portie back and see how different they are at 8 weeks. They are really growing and you can see how much Domino's spots have spread and no longer look like spots.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness....so stinkin' cute I can't stand it! I want to kiss and hug them all. Too fun.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my! Thanks for the puppy fix, going to bed now to dream of your pretty pups all night


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, and the grass looks great too....

Come on Spring!!!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry there were so many cute ones that I couldn't resist. Some of them have several because I liked them. It was such a beautiful day to be outside and taking pictures. My camera isn't as good as some others on the list but you can get the idea.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh my....be still my heart....these little guys are heartbreakers!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww! Adorable


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Those are great shots, Elaine! Well, the subject matter is just so cute, how can you go wrong. You got lots of face shots (instead of puppy rears) too!

That is sure to fan the flames of MHS around here!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Jane,
I took around 250 shots today so you had better believe it was a lot of going away or wanting to stand right under me. It is hard to get them in the right direction.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww Elaine,

I am so inlove and am currently available for puppysitting. :biggrin1:


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh .............. my ................ goodness ~

I think I have developed a MHS twitch! 

They are so cute I can't stand it!

Thank you for sharing those pictures Elaine, now if I can just find some sedative to calm my MHS symptoms.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Elaine, the pups are so adorable! Great pictures! Their expression is just beautiful. I can't wait to see them next week. Today was indeed gorgeous.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Julia,
You are always welcome to come and love on them. They will be at the Santa Clara show in my RV as all the dogs go with us.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are so adorable! It also looks like they love their play gym! I do think you need to borrow Ducky for us to compare 
Amanda


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Oh my....be still my heart....these little guys are heartbreakers!!


My feelings exactly!!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh My Goodness! So many adorable little bundles of love! What great pictures!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Elaine they are just adorable! Domino is still my favorite. Thanks for the puppy fix!


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Way tooooo cute!! They look like they are having so much fun in there little playground. 


Anjanette


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, how cute are they! I'm going to the Santa Clara show, so hope I get to see them in person!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

OH, MY...I'm having a major MHS attack!!, :faint:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Elaine,
Your pups are just precious! All of them are as cute as can be! I bet there are going to be happy puppy owners in a few weeks! I know I could be happy with the little masked guy with the darker back!(hint-hint)


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yikes they are just too cute ..


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow...they are ADORABLE. If I had to pick one though, it would have to be the one with the white stripe down the middle of his (her?) face. There's a solo shot sitting in front of a blue wheel. TOO cute~!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Elaine, thanks for the puppy fix. They are so adorable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh be still my heart. They are soooo cute, I can't stand it. I want to grab them all and RLH.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, they are all so cute I just want to squish them. I picked out my favorite! Are you keeping any?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my - cute cute cute - I kept trying to pick my favorite - that was impossible. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Elaine said:


> Julia,
> You are always welcome to come and love on them. They will be at the Santa Clara show in my RV as all the dogs go with us.


Now that's an offer that's hard to pass, I will do my best to make it to the show. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey, Amanda! Wanna take a road trip to Santa Clara??? :biggrin1:

Elaine~ They are just about the cutest things ever! Thanks so much for posting those adorable pix.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

It really has been a while and I thought you would enjoy them. I was hoping it would encourage Kathy & Kimberly to post some new pictures of those little cuties they have also.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Elaine, 
Beautiful pics of the babies. I'd LOVE to see Ducky playing with her friends again even if it is just for a photo op. How old are the babies now? I've lost track. 
Watch out for Julia though, she's one of those sneaky puppy snatchers!!


----------

